# The very FIRST X-Trail in Canada



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Found an interesting pic and article showing the first exy to touch Canadian soil in 2004 

See it HERE

I wonder who will take a photo of the very LAST exy sold in Canada and add it here?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Last Bonavista Edition*

Funny you should mention that. . . .

I can't speak for the very last X-Trail in Canada . . . .

But can offer some "limited" information on the last Bonavista Edition to be produced . . .

Nothing firm for the moment, but I may have the opportunity to gets some pics. of the last Bonavista Edition produced.

More to follow at the appropriate time............

Cheers = Roger

P.S. no further comment at this time, so please don't ask....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> P.S. no further comment at this time, so please don't ask....


What number is it, so those who are buying now would know if they're getting close (to missing-out)? LOL


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

The owner has been "pre-determined"....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> The owner has been "pre-determined"....


Oh no!! LOL Don't tell me you gonna own the first and last ones. hahahaha


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

There's a thought - one for me and one for the wife :fluffy: 

the Canadian version of Australia's "TWINS"...  

The wife did prefer the Sunlight Sand color to the Platinum . . hmmm


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Sunlight Sand sounds very classy. 

I'd guess it's the colour they call Zinc here. Platignum is "Urban Mist" here for some strange reason. Is mist _really_ dark grey in cities?

I wonder who it is that decides what name will appeal to Canadians and another to the Brits and Aussies. Presumably the reason why the salesman got totally confused when we bought and ordered the wrong colour, had to re-order.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Paint Colors*

I saw a TV program once that showed the process in determining which paint colors would be used on different venicles....they even explained the "why" in the decision making process - program was several years ago, so memory is a tad shaky on all the details.

The process can take several years before they arrive at the final ones.....

Although I don't recall the "names" as being part of the process - perhaps it is - I'd be curious as to how they make the determinations - - no doubt it's a complex (and probably useless) process, which, in the final analysis, only adds to the final MSRP....

If I was to guess, I'd say that SUNLIGHT SAND was intended to convey a "nice - warm" feeling to us Canadians, who live in a less-than-desirable climate for a number of months of each year.... 

Cheers = Roger


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Not sure what they were trying to convey with "Zinc" that I tend to associate with buckets or "Urban Mist" which sounds like the green stuff they have in films when Sherlock Holmes meets Jack the Ripper. Not nearly as cuddly a feeling as "Sunlight Sand".


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Or TWILIGHT as it is called in Australia LOL 

And the colour of Roger's new exy is called Slate Grey here 

At least BLACK is still common worldwide. hehehehe


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> At least BLACK is still common worldwide. hehehehe


I think to be "politically correct" you mean "*ebony*"


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> I think to be "politically correct" you mean "*ebony*"


Yeah, Obsidian Black LOL

That is why I limited the name to BLACK because they all (xtrail black) have the same colour code KH3


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Funny thing about the article, I read that article while I saw a slightly used X Trial and 2 hours later I bought.

I can't complain.

REAM1


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Yeah, Obsidian Black LOL
> 
> That is why I limited the name to BLACK because they all (xtrail black) have the same colour code KH3


Obsidian Black Rules! :woowoo:


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Or TWILIGHT as it is called in Australia LOL


That’s even worse. Reminds me of the _'Rhododendrons Twilight Home' _ where you have to be doubly incontinent to qualify for admittance. 

How much do you think they pay me as a consultant to avoid daffy names?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*SPY PHOTOS*

*Guess what this is ??*



*This might give you a clue….*



*The one on the left is Production Number 0001.*



*Click on images to enlarge.*


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I'll take a wild guess 

The last Bonavista that will be sold in Canada 

What is the production number of it?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*"Bonavista"*



aussietrail said:


> I'll take a wild guess
> 
> The last Bonavista that will be sold in Canada
> 
> What is the production number of it?


Hi Jalal:

Thanks for the guess.

Close but no cigar - and I don't get one either.

Let me give y'all some background on the "Bonavista" edition and the linkage to these pictures.

The name for the "Bonavista" edition comes from a part of my home Province of Newfoundland / Labrador.

Nissan's sales brochure for the "Bonavista" edition says it better than I ever could. Here's a direct quote:

"From the very beginning, X-Trail was designed for living without limitations, for embracing the unexpected. This passion fro discovering what lies beyond continues with the new X-Trail Bonavista Edition. Named for explorer John Cabot's first glimpse of Newfoundland in 1497, "Bonavista" refers to Cape Bonavista. As the rugged coastline emerged from the mist, Cabot is said to have shouted "O Buono Vista!" 500 years later, Cabot's utterance refers to a bay, peninsula and town located at the end of Newfoundland's infamous Discovery Trail. Steeped in history, Bonavista is known for it's breathtaking scenery and majestic icebergs. Bonavista is a fitting metaphor for the special edition of X-Trail. Built to take on the challenge of the elements with a remarkable collection of features, X-Trail Bonavista Edition is packed with extra value. It offers all that is necessary to speak to the spirit of adventure in those with evolving lives. Like it's namesake, X-Trail Bonavista Edition is truly a destination worth waiting for!"

Because of this connection to Bonavista, Newfoundland, Nissan's sales folks had originally planned for the Mayor of the Town of Bonavista to have production number 0001. It is unclear if Nissan planned to "present" it to the Mayor (or Town) of Bonavista or if they were going to offer a "deal" too generous to refuse....

Coincidental to the timing on this, Nissan ran an advertisement here in Canada for the X-Trail which was somewhat "controversial". Some folks took exception to it, feeling that it was making fun of either our culture or manner of speech here in Newfoundland. Among those who expressed either mixed or negative feelings about it, was the Mayor of Bonavista.

While all this was happening in the background, I became "aware" of the "Bonavista" edition and my interest increased at the possibility of having number 0001 of a "limited production" vehicle. Additionally, I was delighted that Nissan was wise enough to place number 0001 here in my home Province, given the connection.

No need or point in elaborating at "how" I managed to acquire this vehicle. It's a matter of history now.

I do have a good rapport with the local Nissan dealership - there's only 1 in Newfoundland / Labrador. Some time ago I became aware of the fact that, as the Bonavista edition reached the end of it's life span here in Canada (to be replaced by the Rogue), Nissan Canada had decided to "donate" either the last or one of the last Bonavista editions to the Town of Bonavista. Kudos to Nissan Canada for what may well be some astute hind-sight thinking.

My understand was that it would be the "last" Bonavista edition, which I thought would have been appropriate - to have the first and last ones here.

The solo X-Trail in the first picture is the one that will be "donated" to the Town of Bonavista. The official presentation will happen this Wednesday (27 June) at 11:30 EDT and there will be a media presence. I had planned to be a part of this activity but because of a long ago pre-arranged medical appointment, I will not be able to attend. However, my camera will be there - I'm dropping it off to the Sales Manager tomorrow and he will arrange to have some photos taken for me.

I just found out today that the production number of this vehicle is 5106 - therefore, it is not the last Bonavista Edition X-trail. Eventually I will find out the number of the last one and will post it to the forum. 

As it stands now, the last one I am aware of is Cycles, in Calgary, Canada who has number 5193.

Sorry to be so long-winded....just thought that you and other members (especially Bonavista owners) might be interested.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Errr, false alarm


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re Direct + Info Needed*



[email protected] said:


> Hello Guys I am new to the forum and I want t to know where in Canada I can get a used Cross Member and some bumper brackets?
> 
> Cheers Hero


Welcome to the forum ! 

I hope we can help you . . . . however, you may have more success with this question if it is posted in another thread within the forum - - *perhaps the site Moderator may move it for you.*
In the meantime, it would help us to help you if you could provide some more information, such as:

What type of vehicle do you want the parts for ??

What is the year of the vehicle ??

Where are you located ??

*You could also use the "USER CP" section of the forum *(see blue/green stripe at the top of the page) to update YOUR user PROFILE - this would let us know the type of vehicle that you have and your location...

Cheers for now and hang in there - - things will work out for you.

Roger


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Did you get any pics from the official presentation Roger?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*UPDATE*



Xtrailguy said:


> Did you get any pics from the official presentation Roger?


The lady in the pictures is Betty Fitzgerald, who is the Mayor of the Town of Bonavista.

The gentleman is Rick O’Neill, owner of O’Neill Motors, the local Nissan Dealership.





The presentation (gift) of the X-Trail Bonavista Edition was made on Wednesday, 27 June. There was full media coverage and there was a "feature" article on the local evening news brodcasts.

The initial intent was to have this be the “last” X-Trail that was produced. However, for logistical reasons, it did not turn out that way. I am awaiting information from Nissan on the “details” of the final production….will post when available.

The Town of Bonavista has decided to further “donate” the vehicle in the picture to “charity”…..it will be put up on tickets, which will sell at $5 each. They “hope” to sell 20,000 tickets and spread the proceeds throughout several charitable and community organizations within the Town of Bonavista - - everybody wins / benefits….not a bad idea.

I hope to purchase a few tickets - - and win  …..it would be nice to have “twins” and get the second one for only $5 bucks.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Great information & good story Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

10 tickets for me please as well Roger


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

OK Roger - you have held us in suspense for months.....it is nearly September and no doubt all the remaining 2006 Bonavistas have been sold.....who is it??





Canada's Far East said:


> Funny you should mention that. . . .
> 
> I can't speak for the very last X-Trail in Canada . . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*LAST Bonavista*

Sorry for the delay....my sources at Nissan have been (too) slow to respond...

I'm just recently home from the Hospital (back surgery) and spending (very) little time on the Computer....

I'll check into it and see what I can find...

Thanks for the reminder.

Cheers = Roger


----------

